
Preliminary postmortem for OVH RBX - Ixio
http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=28244
======
Ixio
First comment of the link is an English version of the incident report.

I'm pretty amazed that the OVH down of two datacenters yesterday (SBG and RBX)
seem to come from two unrelated issues. SBG's problem was electrical from
7:15am to 11:15am and RBX's was network related from 8:15am to 10:37am (cf
[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/928592231807713280](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/928592231807713280)).
This is a pretty big coincidence isn't it? I wouldn't be surprised if the
power incident somehow caused the network incident.

Here's some details on the SBG incident:
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=28247](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=28247)
(English is at the very end).

